# Please Help Home Cinema BUT Very Old



## bubs (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a JVC SP-PWA9 DVD home cinema. Its quite old but the sound is good. Now i have just found it all out the attic, and i thought to myself. What IF i could wire this to the ps3 or xbox 360?????, Unfortunatley I have checked the back and there is nowhere to put any type of lead that would fit a ps3 or xbox. Here is the manual that I found online:
http://resources.jvc.com/Resources/00/00/98/20946ien.pdf

Please has anyone heard of a XV-THA9 connector. I have googled this but can not seem to find anything of help. Does anyone know of a lead what might work???


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jan 16, 2012)

You might be able to connect them, but just with a Component Cable or RCA, that is pretty common and there might be adapters for the consoles to use this kind of cable. But I'm not sure the quality this kind of cable could provide though.


----------



## bubs (Jan 16, 2012)

@zsolt 93

on the back of the amp there is NO more connectors. ONLY this xvtha9 which does not fit the ps3 as its a mini din connection. I was hoping there would be some sort of converter or something. Thanks anyway


----------

